# My Thanksgiving dining room and table decorations.



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 10, 2019)

I'll be spending Thanksgiving with my daughter but still love to decorate my dining room. The gourds are all real. I collected them over the years. Some I grew, dried and then painted. The square basket of gourds I painted copper and gold. Not sure if I really like them. 
The pilgrim figures were just plain red pottery and I painted them also. 

Do you have Thanksgiving decorations?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2019)

Very pretty Ruth!  I love how you put your heart into all your decorations and home projects...kudos!  No Thanksgiving decorations by me.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 10, 2019)

Several years ago I bought several large gourds and was going to paint them but never did.  Something like the first one below.  Am thinking of making a smaller one into a bird nest and hang it under my patio out of the sun.

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=decorated+gourds&qpvt=decorated+gourds&FORM=IGRE


----------



## jujube (Nov 10, 2019)

I like!!!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 10, 2019)

It’s festive and cheerful.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

How pretty it all is Ruth, I like it....


----------



## toffee (Nov 11, 2019)

we dont do thanks giving like you -- but the pic Is lovely ''painting them could make great baubles for xmas as well .


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2019)

Very nice Ruth!  

I just have an autumn wreath on the window.


----------

